# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico >  El nuevo depósito de agua de Belorado tendrá un coste de 420.000 euros

## Jonasino

> Belorado - sábado, 7 de febrero de 2015
> 
> Sustituirá al actual, que está partido y no se puede llenar al máximo, y su capacidad será de 800 metros cúbicos. Se levantará en San Miguel de Pedroso y la primera fase cuesta 220.000 euros
> 
> El nuevo depósito de aguas de Belorado tendrán una capacidad de 800 metros cúbicos y su coste ascenderá a 420.000 euros, según el proyecto aprobado por la Corporación municipal beliforana que, en su última sesión plenaria, acordó la licitación de la primera fase de las obras por un importe que ronda los 220.000 euros.
> Este proyecto es una de las prioridades del equipo de gobierno ya que el depósito del que se abastece ahora se partió hace tiempo y no permite que se llene al máximo, «está a un tercio de su capacidad», afirma el alcalde,Luis Jorge del Barco. El depósito, que se ejecutará en dos fases, se construirá en el barrio de San Miguel de Pedroso y el alcalde espera contar con algún tipo de ayuda institucional para agilizar la ejecución de las obras.
> Además de este asunto, en la sesión plenaria el alcalde también contestó a un escrito presentado por el concejal de IU, Pedro Puras García, presente en la sala pero que no ocupó su puesto en la mesa, en el que requiere al Ayuntamiento «para ejercitar competencias urbanísticas sobre obras no legalizables ejecutadas por el presidente de la Comisión de Obras»,  el concejal popular Gonzalo Alonso. Puras acusa al Ayuntamiento y, más directamente al alcalde, «de pasividad por no cumplir lo exigido por las Bases de Régimen Local y dejación de funciones al tolerar la evidente ilegalidad urbanística» en la obra realizada en un inmueble de la Avenida de Burgos, situado junto a la carretera N-120.
> El expediente de esta obra arrancó en julio de 2011 y consistía en cerrar la cubierta del edificio, plana hasta la solicitud, con una nueva cubierta a dos aguas. El Ayuntamiento, según Puras, conocía la denegación por resolución de la Demarcación de Carreteras de Burgos al no ser obras ni de conservación ni de mantenimiento, únicas actuaciones permitidas al estar afectada por la carretera N-120 y por ello el concejal de IU exige responsabilidades por ignorar el articulado legal
> Puras deriva las responsabilidades a la Diputación «por clara dejación del Ayuntamiento de Belorado», entendiendo que es la institución que debe corregir este abandono administrativo y exigirá, en el plazo de un mes, que se determinen acciones concretas al respecto que, «deberían devolver al edificio la estructura inicial», manifiesta Puras en su escrito.
> ...




Fuente: http://www.diariodeburgos.es/noticia...e/420000/euros

----------

F. Lázaro (07-feb-2015),jlois (07-feb-2015)

----------

